# Sponsorship



## musclesponsor (May 31, 2010)

Any guys looking for sponsorship :thumb:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

lol


----------



## musclesponsor (May 31, 2010)

why is that a lol, martin?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

musclesponsor said:


> Any guys looking for a bumming? :thumb:


corrected :tongue:


----------



## musclesponsor (May 31, 2010)

that's pretty stereotypical, well done, u clearly have a brain, pea sized but a brain nevertheless.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

What company are you with


----------



## musclesponsor (May 31, 2010)

not with a company, private individual, not mega wealthy but would like to help if i can.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Maybe you should say what you are offering and what you would like in return...that way people know what they are getting and expected to give in return.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

It's a lol because it's either

a) some perv wanting naked muscle pics;

or:

B) someone not clever enough to realise if they are serious about sponsoring somebody that this would probably be by far the worst way of going about it.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Robbyg said:


> What company are you with


he's going to give you 'special discount' on all gear.

only 3450 quid for a 1ml amp of test! but its genuine. trust!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Will you sponsor my new boobie project? :lol:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Will you sponsor my new boobie project? :lol:


ser i'll make your boobies grow.

just let me suckle them for a few hours a day. :tongue:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Im a fat cu.nt with a cocaine problem. if you wanna sponsor my lifestyle then by all means PM me


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Do you like men then


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm too lean...the lactating stops when b/f too low......need big bajunga's...willing to send pics of the twins as thanks to the lucky buyer:lol:


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

You need to give more details mate, other wise you'll get answers like "I'm having a sponsored [email protected]"..


----------



## musclesponsor (May 31, 2010)

i certainly dont want naked pics and i thought this was the best way of going about it. apologies for being naive. care to enlighten me as to the best way of going about it martin?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'm too lean...the lactating stops when b/f too low......need big bajunga's...willing to send pics of the twins as thanks to the lucky buyer:lol:


Maybe we could form a sundicate so everyone gets a look

:thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Nelson said:


> You need to give more details mate, other wise you'll get answers like "I'm having a sponsored [email protected]"..


I could [email protected] my way to bigger boobies:confused1:

THAT IS AWESOME!!!!! :bounce: :bounce:

:laugh:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Maybe we could form a sundicate so everyone gets a look
> 
> :thumb:


sshhhhhhh everyone gets to see anyway...but don't tell my boobie sponsor that:thumbup1:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

How do you want to help i could do with some help with supps and willing to put your name on my shorts


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

musclesponsor said:


> i certainly dont want naked pics and i thought this was the best way of going about it. apologies for being naive. care to enlighten me as to the best way of going about it martin?


you can sponsor me no probs, my food bill is around 80-100 quid a week and a 100 or 200 a month towards supps would be much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Im a fat cu.nt with a cocaine problem. if you wanna sponsor my lifestyle then by all means PM me


LOL!!!! MATE YOU LEGEND HAHA!!!

Yes please sponsor me with cocaine then I can get thing!!! =]


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hilly said:


> you can sponsor me no probs, my food bill is around 80-100 quid a week and a 100 or 200 a month towards supps would be much appreciated :thumb:


Feel free to correct me hilly

But he say "bodybuilder" NOT "swimmer"???

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## musclesponsor (May 31, 2010)

thanks hilly, that sounds a lot more sensible and affordable too. how do i contact you? i'm new to this site and finding it hard to navigate.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

You can't pm until you have been here for 30 days and have at least 10 posts  You could rep him with your email, just click on the wee reverend looking guy under Hilly's avatar and details on the left hand side of one of his posts


----------



## musclesponsor (May 31, 2010)

wow, hulksmash is hot!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

so mate are you sponsoring or looking to be sponsored?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hilly, i want pics of the bumming:lol:

LOL at 'Hot Hulksmash' :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

musclesponsor said:


> wow, hulksmash is hot!


You will also be please to know that he is gay!

And single!


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

So anyway, now we're done entertaining this fool.... can i please just warn people not to send their sort code and account number to him?

Sound like a scammer to me....

If its too good to be true.... its usually a bastard trying to steaal your money!!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Feel free to correct me hilly
> 
> But he say "bodybuilder" NOT "swimmer"???
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


As a fellow swimmer, I feel compelled to come in and defend my comrade hilly - jw007, you are nought but a big bully


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Joe...should i buy a hat?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PS if it is naked pics the OP is after, I could be in, whats in it for me?

And no, Im not actually joking - note no smillie


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Feel free to correct me hilly
> 
> But he say "bodybuilder" NOT "swimmer"???
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :cursing: :cursing: - well with this sponsor ship i may be able to make the change :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Hilly, i want pics of the bumming:lol:
> 
> LOL at 'Hot Hulksmash' :lol: :lol:


LMAO, ser why dont you come also well share the sponsor money and you can show him how bumming is done :beer:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TBH guys

Here is a dude willing to help out a bodybuilder for a few pics\posing sessions and poss a bit bummage (optional) or at least some hand action......

Now lets be realistic, Half the pros both male and female have some sort of "sponser" so whats big deal????

Publically a job for Weeman, altho I would think many a struggling bodybuilder would take the hit for another inch on guns

If I had potential and was skint, I know I would PMSL

Fact is I dont have time nowadays, but in a past life sure hook me up


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

rs007 said:


> As a fellow swimmer, I feel compelled to come in and defend my comrade hilly - jw007, you are nought but a big bully


haha cheers my friend, its only cos we look better in speedos than he does :thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

hilly said:


> LMAO, ser why dont you come also well share the sponsor money and you can show him how bumming is done :beer:


I'm in......i'll do it for free:lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

jw007 said:


> TBH guys
> 
> Here is a dude willing to help out a bodybuilder for a few pics\posing sessions and poss a bit bummage (optional) or at least some hand action......
> 
> ...


 :crying: i'll send the hat back then:crying:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I will do anything you require of me.

Send me a PM and we will get down to the finer details


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> I will do anything you require of me.
> 
> Send me a PM and we will get down to the finer details


Pm'd :thumbup1:

oh, you meant the OP, my bad bro

Still, if you ever feel like photographing your ass hole, and emailing me a pic, you know, just go with it mate, just go with it


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> TBH guys
> 
> Here is a dude willing to help out a bodybuilder for a few pics\posing sessions and poss a bit bummage (optional) or at least some hand action......
> 
> ...


Totally agree.

I'd prob do the whole naked pic thing, don't know if I'd go further as my bb potential doesn't merit it :lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Hilly, i want pics of the bumming:lol:
> 
> LOL at 'Hot Hulksmash' :lol: :lol:


----------



## lib (Dec 11, 2008)

i could do with cash to fund my training/food/supps etc.....


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Pm'd :thumbup1:
> 
> oh, you meant the OP, my bad bro
> 
> Still, if you ever feel like photographing your ass hole, and emailing me a pic, you know, just go with it mate, just go with it


You have mail :thumb:


----------

